
Does the Internet Make You More — Or Less — Connected? - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2011/08/24/139914259/does-the-internet-make-you-more-or-less-connected?sc=fb&cc=fp
======
typicalrunt
Interesting article.

IMO, the Internet is making people more connected but it's having the
disastrous effect of causing people to consume too much information. Normal
memory functions are being altered and attention spans are decreasing.

I haven't seen any research in this, but anecdotally I'm finding that the
people who very connected to the Internet and not speaking to other people
directly, are becoming more socially awkward and show lack of enunciation.
These are things that aren't noticeable over the Internet when people type and
read all day to each other.

